# Spain is top country for Brits wanting to retire abroad, survey reveals



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Spain is the favourite country for British people retiring abroad but those lucky enough to fulfill their dream of doing so might not be as well off as if they stayed at home, a new study shows.France is the second favourite place for retiring expats followed by the US, Canada and Ireland, the survey from [...]

Click to read the full news article: Spain is top country for Brits wanting to retire abroad, survey reveals...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This is one of those typically incorrect articles by some person or organisation trying to sell something and in this case it is Standard Life:
"Spain is the favourite country for British people retiring abroad but those lucky enough to fulfill their dream of doing so might not be as well off as if they stayed at home, a new study shows. The company though warns those looking to retire abroad that the UK state pension might not rise in the future so those staying in the UK might enjoy double the level of state pension after 20 years."

But it then goes on to contradict itself:
"Andrew Tully, senior pensions policy manager at Standard Life points out that if an individual moves abroad permanently any increases in their UK state pension will only apply if they are living in an European Union country or a country with a reciprocal social security agreement with the UK."

Er, since when has Spain not been in the EU?

This is similar to the other famously erroneous article about the "fact" that 75% of Brits are intending to move back to UK. The so-called "survey" only asked 240 people of whom only about 40 replied so, even if their "responses" were accurate, only 30 or so out of 240 said they might go back to UK and 30 out of a non-representative 240 equals 75% of expat Brits? I think not! They were something to do with some form of financial management and if that is an example of their maths, I think I would give them a wide berth!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> This is one of those typically incorrect articles by some person or organisation trying to sell something and in this case it is Standard Life:
> "Spain is the favourite country for British people retiring abroad but those lucky enough to fulfill their dream of doing so might not be as well off as if they stayed at home, a new study shows. The company though warns those looking to retire abroad that the UK state pension might not rise in the future so those staying in the UK might enjoy double the level of state pension after 20 years."


And it completely ignores all the other reasons people move here!

It's no good having double the level of state pension (is that a joke??) if the weather is too bad to do anything out of doors, you can't afford to heat your home, you're scared to go out after dark because of yobs ...

Quality of life is not only dependent on income. But you couldn't expect an insurance company to acknowledge that.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I read this article and thought to myself, all the valid points this guy makes have already have been discussed a thousand times in this and other forums.

The rest is an absolute load of tish poo.

The main reasons I live here is.
1. The Climate
2. It's cheaper

Hepa


----------

